# Whats your favorite thing about owning a Hedgehog?



## Spikeball (Jun 17, 2016)

For me, It's great to have such an exotic small animal. They are like miniature Porcupines and can roll up into a ball like Armadillos. They are so soft and cute looking but have such a menacing defense too. Spike is cool man, plain and simple.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Hmmm... Probably when Prue comes out to greet me when I walk by her cage. It proves that all of the hours bonding have made her trust me, and I love that feeling.


----------



## SarahBella97 (Mar 16, 2016)

I agree with its pretty sweet having an exotic animal. When I tell people I have a hedgehog their response is always "oh wow that's awesome!". Another thing is I have a buddy at night haha I'm a night owl my dog and everyone else is asleep when I'm still awake, but not pickles! He's the one I can hang out with late at night


----------



## Spikeball (Jun 17, 2016)

Prue said:


> Hmmm... Probably when Prue comes out to greet me when I walk by her cage. It proves that all of the hours bonding have made her trust me, and I love that feeling.


Aw, that is nice


----------



## Spikeball (Jun 17, 2016)

SarahBella97 said:


> I agree with its pretty sweet having an exotic animal. When I tell people I have a hedgehog their response is always "oh wow that's awesome!". Another thing is I have a buddy at night haha I'm a night owl my dog and everyone else is asleep when I'm still awake, but not pickles! He's the one I can hang out with late at night


Yea my friend is like, why did you get a Hedgehog? XD

And agreed. I stay up late too so its nice hes nocturnal haha


----------



## HermitHog (Sep 20, 2015)

My favorite part of owning Stella is how cute, cuddly and good tempered she is! I especially love her nose when she sniffs stuff the way it moves!


----------



## Spikeball (Jun 17, 2016)

HermitHog said:


> My favorite part of owning Stella is how cute, cuddly and good tempered she is! I especially love her nose when she sniffs stuff the way it moves!


Yea that nose movement is pretty funny lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm lazy...and my hedgehogs are lazy. :lol: Both my girls are sleepy cuddlers & perfectly content to curl up on me for a nap during bonding time. Exactly my kind of animal - I can bond with them while watching a tv show, reading, etc. And since they're both female & like to sleep on me, I can have them out together for cuddles, which is convenient when I'm low on energy or time. Their schedule also works well with mine - I'm gone all day while they're sleeping & can change their food, clean whatever needs cleaning, and do handling in the evening when I get home, then they do their thing when I head to sleep.


----------



## Spikeball (Jun 17, 2016)

Yea that does sound nice, I had Spike with the end of my shirt over him and he hung out there for a bit while I played some video games lol


----------



## Cranky_Turtle (Aug 6, 2016)

SarahBella97 said:


> I agree with its pretty sweet having an exotic animal. When I tell people I have a hedgehog their response is always "oh wow that's awesome!". Another thing is I have a buddy at night haha I'm a night owl my dog and everyone else is asleep when I'm still awake, but not pickles! He's the one I can hang out with late at night


Riiiight! Their reactions & responses always make me feel prouder. Especially when I take her into Petco, Lowe's, & fabric stores with me and they get to see her. It's amazing.

One of my fave things about having Soda Pop is that she's unpredictable and very entertaining. One hour she'll walk into my hand from her cage, the next she doesn't care if she's with me or not. Her personality is bigger than she is. She really likes to play tug of war with my messenger bag straps & nothing moves except for her body hahaha


----------



## Gldgood (Jan 24, 2016)

I love how whenever I cry during a sad movie while holding Katy she will lick my tears and sit on my face until I stop crying. It's really annoying and I hate it but at the same time I love how she cares.


----------



## Bramble (Aug 16, 2016)

The best has to be snuggles!


















Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendersons Mama (Aug 15, 2016)

We have not had Henderson long...2 months. I guess my favorite thing about having Hendie is the trust that is being built-the hard work is paying off and that in itself is rewarding to us. We are doing our best to make him as comfortable as we can so we all can enjoy each others company. 

Some days tho....WHOA!! IS HE GRUMPY! lol!


----------

